# Theme ideas anyone? (Fair stall)



## paintluver

*I am showing my gelding at fair this year and I need ideas for a theme for his stall. 
His color is blue, but it doesn't need to be related to the stall, but it might help for ideas.*
*So far my idea is a night time theme, or a winter theme, but I am not sure if I like those that much.*
*Romeo is showing in games and hopefully halter class. *
*Please post any ideas, they can be funny or serious.*
*My sister is going with a native american theme since Kodee is an appaloosa.*
*Here is a picture of Romeo's stall last year, it was quite boring...*








His stall








Other stalls


----------



## corinowalk

How about a fairy tale theme.


----------



## A knack for horses

Charlottes web! those stalls remind me of the ones in the movie (people version, not cartoon)

what about the beach? you could attach a small blue tarp to the bottom 3 rungs on the stall door to make it look like Romeo is swimming


----------



## My Beau

My team decorated our horse's stalls each year we went to the dressage championships. The first year was hollywood/movies, the second year was castles/medieval and the third year was las vegas.

The castle year looked the best


----------



## Alwaysbehind

My Beau, do you have photos. The castle theme sounds really neat!


----------



## My Beau

Alwaysbehind said:


> My Beau, do you have photos. The castle theme sounds really neat!


I should have some around here somewhere - I'll see if I can scrounge some up for you


----------



## Indyhorse

I think the castle/medieval thing would be appropriate - especially if you incorporate making a cardboard cutout of a horse on a balcony to place up high in the back of this stall and be his "Juliet" :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Great idea, Indy!


----------



## paintluver

I really like the Fairy tale theme, or the castle with Juliet one since he is "Romeo" lol. The beach one would be fun to put together though.... Hmmmm decisions decisions....


----------

